
Holovect Volumetric Display (real 3D projections) - falcolas
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2029950924/holovect-volumetric-display-real-3d-projections
======
laveur
After watching the video I don't think it works at all... It just looks like a
LASER making a flat shape. The camera only ever shows it from one angle. So I
am very skeptical that it actually works.

